# Defining what a church is



## Richard King (Jan 25, 2008)

I was reading this writing by Arthur W. Pink. 

Churches of God

As you read it you will no doubt have many questions.
I could go into a lot of issues he brings up like the Apostles creed etc.
BUT
I will start with one question.
When you (we?) say church do we mean the entire body of the elect or a local body of baptized believers?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 25, 2008)

The church is defined by the terms visible and invisible. The visible church is made up of all those who profess their faith along with their children. Not all members are elect. The invisible church is the complete number of the elect. Not all congregations are true churches, i.e Roman Catholic, liberal congregations, etc. Arthur Pink in his later years fell into error regarding the church. I would suspect, and this is only my opinion, that Pink would believe that the local church is made up of all who are saved, but I would disagree.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 26, 2008)

Richard King said:


> I was reading this writing by Arthur W. Pink.
> 
> Churches of God
> 
> ...



RICHARD,
I always get a lot of static on this, but this part of the article should be considered


> Now the kind of church which is emphasized in the N.T. is neither invisible nor universal; but instead, visible and local. The Greek word for "church" is ecclesia, and those who know anything of that language are agreed that the word signifies "An Assembly." Now an "assembly" is a company of people who actually assemble. If they never "assemble," then it is a misuse of language to call them "an Assembly." Therefore, as all of God’s people never have yet assembled together, there is today no "universal Church" or "Assembly." That "Church" is yet future; as yet it has no concrete or corporate existence



I know there a couple of verses that speak of the "church' in general or as a Divine institution. But the force of Pink's statement has to carry some weight..


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 26, 2008)

Richard King said:


> When you (we?) say church do we mean the entire body of the elect or a local body of baptized believers?



It would depend in what context I was speaking as both are true meanings.

*Chapter 25: Of the Church​*
*25:1* The catholic or universal Church which is invisible, consists of the whole number of the elect, that have been, are, or shall be gathered into one, under Christ the Head thereof; and is the spouse, the body, the fulness of Him that filleth all in all (Eph 1:10, 22, 23; 5:23, 27, 32; Col 1:18).

*25:2* The visible Church, which is also catholic or universal under the Gospel (not confined to one nation as before under the law), consists of all those throughout the world that profess the true religion (Psa 2:8; Rom 15:9-12; 1 Co 1:2; 12:12, 13; Rev 7:9); and of their children (Gen 3:15; 17:7; Eze 16:20, 21; Act 2:39; Rom 11:16; 1 Co 7:14): and is the kingdom of the Lord Jesus Christ (Isa 9:7; Mat 13:47), the house and family of God (Eph 2:19; 3:15), out of which there is no ordinary possibility of salvation (Act 2:47).

*25:3* Unto this catholic visible Church Christ hath given the ministry, oracles, and ordinances of God, for the gathering and perfecting of the saints, in this life, to the end of the world: and doth by His own presence and Spirit, according to His promise, make them effectual thereunto (Isa 59:21; Mat 28:19, 28:20; 1 Co 12:23; Eph 4:11-13).

*25:4 *This catholic Church hath been sometimes more, sometimes less visible (Rom 11:3, 4; Rev 12:6, 14). And particular Churches, which are members thereof, are more or less pure, according as the doctrine of the Gospel is taught and embraced, ordinances administered, and public worship performed more or less purely in them (1 Co 5:6, 7; Rev 2:1-3:22).

*25:5* The purest Churches under heaven are subject both to mixture and error (Mat 13:24-30, 47; 1 Co 13:12; Rev 2 and Rev 3): and some have so degenerated, as to become no Churches of Christ, but synagogues of Satan (Rom 11:18-22; Rev 18:2). Nevertheless, there shall be always a Church on earth, to worship God according to His will (Psa 72:17; Psa 102:28; Mat 16:18; 28:19, 20).

*25:6* There is no other head of the Church, but the Lord Jesus Christ (Eph 1:22; Col 1:18); nor can the Pope of Rome, in any sense, be head thereof; but is that Antichrist, that man of sin, and son of perdition, that exalteth himself, in the Church, against Christ and all that is called God (Mat 23:8-10; 2 Th 2:3, 4, 8, 9; Rev 13:6).


----------

